# "Terror fight needs more cash: CSIS/Spy agency, RCMP make plea at Air India"



## MarkOttawa (2 Oct 2007)

CanWest story (usual copyright disclaimer):
http://www.canada.com/components/print.aspx?id=fe239628-4c1b-414b-a22d-4199d5b4efb0



> Neither the RCMP nor Canada's spy agency has sufficient resources to tackle groups in Canada raising money for terrorist causes, the Air India inquiry heard yesterday.
> 
> Commissioner John Major expressed surprise that the RCMP received just 17 of the 126 officers requested to deal with terrorism financing probes after new legislation was passed in the wake of the 9/11 attacks. Another 33 were committed last year.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Falange (10 Oct 2007)

Christopher Spencer, who is a Canadian academic and former member of the Canadian IC, argued the same in an article published back in 1996. Technically he said that the Canadian Intelligence Community is too small to efficiently tackle all the threats and assess all the oportunities that have emerged in the Post Cold War era. I do not remember the name of the article but I know it was published in the Journal of Strategic Studies of the University of New Brunswick.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Oct 2007)

Falange said:
			
		

> *Christopher Spencer....argued the same in an article published back in 1996. .... I do not remember the name of the article but I know it was published in the Journal of Strategic Studies*



Perhaps .....
Christopher Spencer, "Intelligence Analysis Under Pressure of Rapid Change: The Canadian Challenge," in _The Journal of Conflict Studies _ Vol. 16, No.1 (Spring 1996)?

Google is your friend....but then I'm Infantry, with no pretensions of joining an Intelligence unit.


----------



## Falange (10 Oct 2007)

haha, yeap that is the one. I won't ever doubt the all powerful google again.


----------

